# two questions



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi i have 2 questions. First of all, when do **** prime up? Early or late season? Secondly, what is the best set for gray fox? When do they prime up? Thanks a lot!

Mike


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

****, depending on your location mid-late October through the end of December.

gray fox, never caught a gray, but reds love dirt hole sets. That is where i'd start.

You can also do a step-down dirt hole too, they work great.

xdeano


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

thats 4 questions didnt you pass math class :lol:


----------

